# dwc trial run



## IRISH (Jan 5, 2009)

ui clone put in bucket 11 days ago. ph 5.8-6.0, ppm's 250 with my tap. 

should i start nutes? have decent root system. thier about 10-12 inches long.
thier in 3 gallons water.if it's time to bump this up?, how much? 100?,200???...bb...

pic1&2- ui clone day 1
3&4- day 11...bb...


----------



## BUDISGUD (Jan 5, 2009)

i would start at 1/4 strengh personally


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

If roots are looking good.. I would start bumping it gradually....Top end still a bit small..... Bump it about 100 PPMs and see how she acts.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a 6 bucket DWC going and this is my first time also.
I added nutes the very first day. I use GH-3 part and did a 5-5-5 ml/gal at start then bumped it till I got a little nute burn of the tip of the leaves. Good luck on your grow and I think you might like this DWC stuff

Oh yeah if you don't mind I'll be pulling up a chair four your grow.:watchplant:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey bro,i do not go by the ppms too much.when i put my plants in the 5 gal buckets,i start with my nutes at 200-300 ppms.then after a couple days i will add a teaspoon of micro,grow and bloom.i usually wait 2 days to see how they take the bump up,then i add another teaspoon of each.keeping a record of how much nutes you have used.then when yoy change out,you have a higher starting point.i would keep the ph down to between 5.5-5.8,no higher.if you are using tap water,be careful.as well water has a lot of crap in it.i used distilled water until i got my ro system running.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2009)

:yeahthat: I wish I would have listen about 1 plant 1 bucket. I have a DWC 20 gal with 6 ladies, one had bad nute burn and all I could do was watch her suffer.


:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

were gonna try one more time from seed in dwc. if i can't get it right this time, were going to shut down our inside grows, and just stick to what i know good, outside summer time. i'll just have to do more plants outside.

my end results in the past year, do not equal out even close to the electric bills we've been getting...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

have faith bro,it will come to you.i would strongly suggest you buy some GH nutes.if you are still using the nutes you showed me.you will definitely see results.let me know bro.if the weather holds out,i'll come to visit soon.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2009)

:watchplant: :farm: Banjobuzz start a thread about your set-up. I have started indoor and used both soil and DWC, the DWC has given me about 20% better yield. this may just be me.

:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

hey banjobuzz what nutes are you using? I use the GH 3 part and love them. With the root system you have I would definitely add nutes. My "tap" water is 180 ppm then I add a 5-5-5 ml/gal to start, that brings the ppm's up to the 700's to 900's. That works great for me and I start them out real small:aok: Don't give up..Have faith


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

i use gh's flora nova nutes. its a 1 part grow 7-4-10, and a 1 part bloom 4-8-7. this is what growdude uses also, with a similar style setup. and we've all seen his amazing results. he pm'ed me with some of his pointers, so maybe i can get a handle on it...bb...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks really good.  I love DWC.  Like Andy said, you need to get your pH down--at that level, you will lockout most of your nutes.

I found this info helpful:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> my end results in the past year, do not equal out even close to the electric bills we've been getting...bb...


 
That is why I like living where I do..... Cheapest electricity in the nation


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 6, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i use gh's flora nova nutes. its a 1 part grow 7-4-10, and a 1 part bloom 4-8-7. this is what growdude uses also, with a similar style setup. and we've all seen his amazing results. he pm'ed me with some of his pointers, so maybe i can get a handle on it...bb...



Don't give up man. It took me two full grows in soil before I got the results that they talk about online per plant and I was getting the minimum results. It takes time to learn! and if you don't think your getting enough bud, maybe more plants or less light will help? IMO people go overboard with the lights per square footage. I am one of these people myself. Just don't give up! And heres some   GREEN MOJO for ya. Good luck man.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 6, 2009)

i ordered a Milwaukee PH Meter from Ebay tonight. i've been using the drops. they really suck. thats prolly been my problem. you can get real close, but i don't think it's that accurate. i'll know for sure now.

i changed out the rez today. ph'ed as near as i dared to 5.5. ppm's are 400.
we'll see. leaves are turning yellow like the ph is off. gonna start some seed in rockwool in a few days...bb...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2009)

:watchplant: :farm: Green mojoto your new seedlings.Please let us know how the new PH meter works out


:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey bro,i have a milwaukee meter i started with and use for a back-up.its a good meter.the only reason i got another,was to have all the functions in one meter.get that ph on and you will be good to go.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 9, 2009)

hoping my new ph meter comes tomorrow. can you tell i desperately need it?
got all those old feelings creeping back about the newbie mistakes i made when i started growing inside last winter. i keep 2nd guessing myself, you know.

can you tell how bad my ph was out? i changed the rez 2 days ago. i checked it tonight, and ph was over 8.. newbie mistakes. i took it back down in mid 5's.

i raised up ppms to 400, and got quite a good burn. i think it was to early also for the 400, so i took it back down, and put the cfls' up. since, its grew another 2 inches, and got wider..

i also got some burn from spraying it one day, while i had the 400 down to clean it. the burn on top leaves (splotches) is from the 400.

heres the pics'....bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

:bong::watchplant:


----------



## Alistair (Jan 9, 2009)

He'yt BB.  I hope your new meter comes soon.  I used to use those drops, and I thought that they were pretty good until I got my new meter.  

I know nothing about hydro, but I agree with Andy; once you get the pH dialed in your plants will get healthy.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 9, 2009)

hey bro.you'll see the difference when ya get the ph on.i too started my soil grows using drops.to me they are just not accurate enough for hydro.don't feel bad bro,the crystal i just harvested,i burnt her bad when she was little.she could not take 200 ppms without burning.after she got a root system,she gobbled down the nutes.she took whatever i threw at her,nute wise.thats why i stress on keeping a log book for each strain you grow.that way when you grow that strain later down the road,you have something to go by.as with all plants,even being the same strain,they show different phenos and therefore require different nute schedules.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> ...thats why i stress on keeping a log book for each strain you grow.that way when you grow that strain later down the road,you have something to go by.as with all plants,even being the same strain,they show different phenos and therefore require different nute schedules...



This is one of the nice things about doing individual buckets--you can adjust each bucket to the nute strength the plant requires.  I have found the Mandala strains need a far lower PPM than some other strains I have grown.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey BB.. I am having one bucket out of six fluctuating its ph on me. I have no idea why this is happening but I am just going to change out the reservoir and see if that helps. All the same set up all the same seed. So maybe just a strain thing or just a messed up plant maybe.


----------



## jennimarie (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that a persimmon?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 10, 2009)

put another ui clone in another bucket today. the first one i started aint looking so good. my ph meter didnt arrive friday. maybe today...bb...


----------

